# new years ride in mid mississippi?



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

has anyone herd of a new years ride in mid mississippi?


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

heard of one down at tower trax but thats about all


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

huh, ive herd about that place, never been.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Anything closer


----------

